# What causes traffic jam's in your area?



## mtlogcabin (Oct 18, 2011)

http://dailyinterlake.com/news/local_montana/article_63ec3348-f908-11e0-805e-001cc4c03286.html

Click on link then image


----------



## cda (Oct 18, 2011)

Small hills in the highway and I mean small inclines


----------



## steveray (Oct 18, 2011)

People that don't know how to merge....cause just about all traffic jams.....


----------



## Alias (Oct 18, 2011)

mooooovin' the herd.  :cowboy

Sue


----------



## beach (Oct 18, 2011)

Very small Bikini's


----------



## Coug Dad (Oct 18, 2011)

Police investigating small accidents


----------



## TJacobs (Oct 18, 2011)

In Chi-Town we don't need no stinking causes...


----------



## gbhammer (Oct 18, 2011)

Elephants in the graveyard


----------



## jpranch (Oct 18, 2011)

Whats a traffic jam???


----------



## pwood (Oct 18, 2011)

snow and jackknifed idiot semi drivers!:banghd


----------



## Alias (Oct 18, 2011)

pwood said:
			
		

> snow and jackknifed idiot semi drivers!:banghd


Ours are just flatlanders in SUVs!  Wheeee..........I have 4 wheel drive............ops

Sue


----------



## Architect1281 (Oct 18, 2011)

Cows Cows Cause Traffic Jams

http://news.providencejournal.com/breaking-news/2011/10/video-cow-loose.html


----------



## beach (Oct 18, 2011)

Cows in bikinis


----------



## fireguy (Oct 21, 2011)

If it was wearing a bikini, it was a crossdresser.  Dee was raised on a working ranch in Wallowa County, NE Oregon.  She noticed immediatly, that was not a cow.


----------



## peach (Oct 22, 2011)

rain, snow, sun, high speed chases, deer, stupid drivers/too many drivers on the road (1,000,000 or so getting into town everyday).. take your pick


----------



## ICE (Oct 22, 2011)

Whenever my wife uses Google driving directions, two estimated times are provided.  One with traffic and one without traffic.  She always plans for the one with traffic.  Her reasoning is that she causes traffic.  She has been driving for eight years but it's one month experience ninety-six times.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 24, 2011)

The byproduct that jpranch's tranportation leaves behind.........................ye...ha!

pc1


----------



## jpranch (Oct 24, 2011)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> The byproduct that jpranch's tranportation leaves behind.........................ye...ha!pc1


Now that's funny!!! Went riding yesterday and that bay horse of mine had the worst case of gas ever! Laughed like h*** every time my wife was down wind of us!


----------



## ICE (Nov 17, 2011)

Each week, a motorcyclist hitting a car while splitting lanes causes a traffic jam. I am told that splitting lanes is legal but in the event of an accident, the motorcyclist is always found at fault. Isn't that just great! We get to sit in traffic while the daredevil gets scrapped off the pavement but at least we know he's gonna pay, unless of course, he’s dead. I love the ones' that grab attitude towards people who didn't notice them. That takes nerve. You scare the daylights out of some eight finger white knuckler and then insult her to boot. A good friend tossed a wad of snuff out his window right into the face of a motorcyclist. It was an accident and he wasn't expecting a motorcycle to be a foot from his window at 50 MPH. We both laugh about that one. I've thought about taking up chewing tobacco.


----------



## ICE (Nov 17, 2011)

Smart signal lights cause city traffic.  Ever since the sensors were installed, the signal changes the moment there is no car over the sensor.  As a result, people race to be at the end of the pack in order to make it through the light.  People have become used to driving faster just to get through the lights and now they are speeding everywhere, even in parking lots.

It's like the traffic engineers tossed up their hands and said:  You know what, haphazard might work.


----------



## Kearney.200 (Nov 18, 2011)

Combines and hay wagons


----------



## iggentleman (Nov 18, 2011)

Must be daylight. Whenever the sun is up, there are traffic jams.


----------



## gbhammer (Nov 18, 2011)

Isn't it always the DOT's fault?

The DOT is maybe a bit worse for traffic than my 90 year old aunt Dot who would drive you over if you even thought about getting between her and bingo. It was worse when the old bats all tried to leave the bingo hall at the same time. When I had to pick up grandma from the bingo hall I would park a block away and two streets over, they were very derby'ish about their driving.


----------



## Builder Bob (Nov 18, 2011)

Besides the normal ???? Tourist???

http://www.wistv.com/global/story.asp?s=8367504


----------



## Msradell (Nov 18, 2011)

A major bridge being closed for at least six months!  Combine that with political infighting that has delayed the construction of two new bridges with associated roadways for over 20 years and you have a real traffic mess.  Of course that's not even considering what the delays have done to the price of the new bridge project.


----------

